# How to make an instant slushie...



## kleenex (Jul 5, 2013)

Self Freezing Coca-Cola (The trick that works on any soda!) - YouTube


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok, that is actually kind of neat trick... although I would be a little worried about kids trying it and having a bottle or can explode in their hands.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know if I would try it, but it is interesting.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 23, 2013)

3 hrs 15 mins is scarcely "instant"


----------

